

Comparison of disk encryption software - MikeCapone
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Comparison_of_disk_encryption_software

======
pella
"The new Truecrypt 7.0 release is almost 7 times faster compared to 6.0 on my
i7-620M with AES-NI. It is some hundred mb/s faster now than dmcrypt (which
runs my system-encryption on Debian Squeeze), but that is expected since
truecrypt makes use of multiple cores AND aes-ni and dmcrypt only supports 1
thread per mounted device, so unless you create a RAID consisting of multiple
dmcrypt-devices, you can only use 1 core." more:

[http://www.robo47.net/blog/200-Truecrypt-7.0-Linux-AES-NI-
Be...](http://www.robo47.net/blog/200-Truecrypt-7.0-Linux-AES-NI-Benchmark-
with-i7-620M-on-Dell-Latitude-E6510)

------
Groxx
A pretty nice list... wish I'd seen it before, and it may be well known to
others here, but 'tis news to me.

Kinda sad how few support OSX, Linux, _and_ Windows (the other OSes listed
have even less support).

